# le/delle



## lulo11

Ho provato a studiare italiano con Rosetta Stone e non sono sicuro che sia corretto:

Loro mangiano *delle* mele.
Loro hanno *delle* pene.
Lei compra *dei* giocatolli. 

Questo è bene? O è corretto cosi:

Loro mangiano *le* mele.
Loro hanno *le* pene.
Lei compra *i* giocatolli. 


Grazie.


----------



## ohbice

Dal punto di vista grammaticale le frasi sono corrette.
Purtroppo temo che in italiano diremmo _Mangiano mele, Hanno/Passano/Sopportano pene, Compra giocattoli_.
Ciao


----------



## dôghen

lulo11

Loro mangiano *delle mele.* partitivo
Loro mangiano *le mele.* art determ.

Lei compra *dei giocatolli.*  partitivo ok ma att.ne a giocattoli 
Lei compra *i giocatolli.* art. determ. ok ma come sopra



Loro hanno *delle pene.* partitivo ok
Loro hanno *le pene. * la frase non sarebbe agrammaticale ma "le pene", oltre a preferire verbi come "passare" "provare" al verbo "avere", chiedono di essere specificate, se usate con determinativo: "Loro provano le pene dell'inferno". Similmente si comportano "i dolori" o "le gioie".


----------



## giginho

Forse mi sbaglio ma credo che ci sia un equivoco:

Forse lulo 11 con pe*n*e (le pene, sensazione di dolore/sofferenza; il pene = attributo sessuale maschile....ad uso e consumo degli amici stranieri) intendeva pe*nn*e (oggetto per scrivere). In ogni caso, la frase proposta: "loro hanno delle pe*nn*e" richiede il partitivo, a mio giudizio.

Buona giornata!


----------



## Necsus

giginho said:


> In ogni caso, la frase proposta: "loro hanno delle pe*nn*e" richiede il partitivo, a mio giudizio.


A meno che non siano dei volatili!


----------



## giginho

Allora, Nec, articolo maschile e una "n" sola allora, vedi post #4!!!! 

P.S. nel caso fossero volatili con le ali allora io non userei il partitivo!! ahahahah!


----------



## lulo11

giginho said:


> Forse mi sbaglio ma credo che ci sia un equivoco:
> 
> Forse lulo 11 con pe*n*e (le pene, sensazione di dolore/sofferenza; il pene = attributo sessuale maschile....ad uso e consumo degli amici stranieri) intendeva pe*nn*e (oggetto per scrivere).



Sì


----------



## dôghen

giginho

se si tratta di "penne", come pensi, allora si comportano come matite, mele e giocattoli. 
Cioè come oggetti inanimati. Volatili o meno....

Accettano al plurale sia il partitivo, per indicare una quantità indeterminata, sia il determinativo: "Loro hanno le penne" è ok (che gli servano per scrivere o ... per volare!)
Solo nel caso di "pene", plurale di "pena", direi che esigano il partitivo al plurale, in assenza di complemento di specificazione il determinativo non si può usare, o almeno non riesco a trovare esempi che non lo richiedano.
O che non richiedano almeno una subordinata che chiarisca il tipo di pene/dolori: "Loro hanno le pene che si meritano".


----------



## lulo11

Vedete la immagine. Si può dire solo "la carta" "il legno" o "del legno" è corretto?


----------



## giginho

Doghen,

io non sarei così manicheo. Al plurale, l'oggetto di scrittura "penne", secondo me, richiede dal punto di vista logico il partitivo a meno che non sia seguito da una specificazione:

"Loro hanno le penne", corretto dal punto di vista grammaticale ma non dal punto di vista logico (a mio  modo di vedere) nella maggior parte dei casi. Facciamo qualche esempio così mi viene più facile spiegarmi (non sono un esperto):

1. loro hanno le penne che ci servono....andiamo a chiedergliele in prestito
2. Loro hanno le penne e possono scrivere
3. A chiede a B: "dove trovo qualcosa per scrivere?"; B "loro hanno le penne, chiedigliene qualcuna"

La frase, così, a se stante, "loro hanno le penne" non mi convince per nulla e mi sembra monca di una subordinata o di una specificazione.


EDIT: nell'immagine gli scacchi sono di legno, così come i contenitori o la palettatura (immagino che sia un turboreattore quello li, non lo vedo bene) ma la risma di carta vuole "della carta", come nella frase: "hai della carta da prestarmi?"

Ripeto: non sono un esperto e posso sbagliare!


----------



## lulo11

@giginho 
Se qualcuno domanda "Che cosa loro hanno?" si può rispondere "Loro hanno le penne" ?


----------



## giginho

io direi: "hanno delle penne"....alla domanda secca!

Certo che se il contesto prevede 3 gruppi di persone che hanno:

gruppo 1 le penne
gruppo 2 i quaderni
gruppo 3 i righelli

allora risponderei "loro hanno le penne!" (sono il gruppo 1)


----------



## lulo11

allora, "loro hanno delle penne" non è corretto mai?


----------



## giginho

A:" cos'hanno quei ragazzi in tasca?"

B:"hanno delle penne!"

Voilà!


----------



## lulo11

hm... ok... grazie mille


----------



## giginho

lulo11 said:


> hm... ok... grazie mille



Forse non mi sono spiegato:

Quei ragazzi hanno delle penne in tasca: non sai quante penne hanno, non sai nemmeno che tipo di penne siano....ti tieni sul generico e dici: delle penne, senza specificare nulla.

Quei ragazzi hanno le penne: sai che in giro ci sono delle penne per scrivere....per esempio, in un ufficio ci sono delle penne e le hanno *tutte* quei ragazzi li e se le sono messe in tasca...quei ragazzi hanno le penne, ovvero tutte le penne dell'ufficio, quindi usi l'articolo determinativo perché sono delle penne specifiche, quelle dell'ufficio!

Mi sono spiegato? Il partitivo lo usi o quando vuoi essere vago sul numero o sulle caratteristiche dell'oggetto in questione, o quando indichi una quantità non determinata (in questo piatto manca del sale)


----------



## lulo11

Questa è ultima 

Vedete la immagine: tutto ok??


----------



## giginho

Sì, corretto ma stiamo andando fuori dallo scopo del forum


----------



## dôghen

Giginho

ti chiedo scusa, non sono qui a correggere nessuno e mi dispiace di sembrare manicheo.
Ciò detto, visto che le discussioni si fanno per capire oltre che per spiegare (lulo ha posto una domanda, gli abbiamo risposto) insisto:

"Loro hanno le penne" non è meno logico di "Loro hanno le mele" o "Loro hanno i giocattoli" non ti pare? Sto usando gli esempi di Lulo.

Tutte queste frasi, a sé stanti, potrebbero non convincerti o "sembrarti monche". Ma sono grammaticali e possono essere usate nella maggior parte delle occasioni.
Ovviamente, l'uso del determinativo implica che si individui il "gruppo" o il "tipo" di oggetti di cui si sta parlando e da qui la necessità comunicativa di specificare, prima o dopo, per mezzo di un complemento o di una subordinata, di che cavolo di penne, mele, giocattoli si sta parlando, sono d'accordo.

Quello che io stavo solo dicendo, ed è qui che mi piacerebbe anche saperne di più, è che solo nel caso delle "pene" (perché non oggetto inanimato? perché espressione di sentimento?) mi sembrava obbligatorio l'uso del partitivo. Tutto qui.


----------



## lulo11

giginho said:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato:
> 
> Quei ragazzi hanno delle penne in tasca: non sai quante penne hanno, non sai nemmeno che tipo di penne siano....ti tieni sul generico e dici: delle penne, senza specificare nulla.
> 
> Quei ragazzi hanno le penne: sai che in giro ci sono delle penne per scrivere....per esempio, in un ufficio ci sono delle penne e le hanno *tutte* quei ragazzi li e se le sono messe in tasca...quei ragazzi hanno le penne, ovvero tutte le penne dell'ufficio, quindi usi l'articolo determinativo perché sono delle penne specifiche, quelle dell'ufficio!
> 
> Mi sono spiegato? Il partitivo lo usi o quando vuoi essere vago sul numero o sulle caratteristiche dell'oggetto in questione, o quando indichi una quantità non determinata (in questo piatto manca del sale)



Ho capito  grazie!


----------



## giginho

dôghen said:


> Giginho
> 
> ti chiedo scusa, non sono qui a correggere nessuno e mi dispiace di sembrare manicheo.
> Ciò detto, visto che le discussioni si fanno per capire oltre che per spiegare (lulo ha posto una domanda, gli abbiamo risposto) insisto:
> 
> "Loro hanno le penne" non è meno logico di "Loro hanno le mele" o "Loro hanno i giocattoli" non ti pare? Sto usando gli esempi di Lulo.
> 
> Tutte queste frasi, a sé stanti, potrebbero non convincerti o "sembrarti monche". Ma sono grammaticali e possono essere usate nella maggior parte delle occasioni.
> Ovviamente, l'uso del determinativo implica che si individui il "gruppo" o il "tipo" di oggetti di cui si sta parlando e da qui la necessità comunicativa di specificare, prima o dopo, per mezzo di un complemento o di una subordinata, di che cavolo di penne, mele, giocattoli si sta parlando, sono d'accordo.
> 
> Quello che io stavo solo dicendo, ed è qui che mi piacerebbe anche saperne di più, è che solo nel caso delle "pene" (perché non oggetto inanimato? perché espressione di sentimento?) mi sembrava obbligatorio l'uso del partitivo. Tutto qui.



Doghen,

Mi scuso ma ho usato un termine a sproposito, è un piacere confrontarsi su queste questioni perché, io per primo, imparo un sacco da questi discorsi!

Concordo con te che grammaticalmente sono corrette ma insisto sulla loro "monchitudine" e sulla necessità di specificazione seguente.

Veniamo alle pene....dell'inferno o meno!

Secondo me non è obbligatorio l'uso del partitivo...."Le pene d'amore" non richiedono il partitivo, o no? Non sono ferrato in materia!


----------



## dôghen

lulo11 said:


> View attachment 12270 Vedete la immagine. Si può dire solo "la carta" "il legno" o "del legno" è corretto?



In questo caso credo che didascalie come Legno Carta etc siano da preferire a "del legno" "della carta" etc.
Io preferirei usare il partitivo solo quando è opportuno indicare una quantità generica, non sempre e comunque.
Dipende anche molto da cosa indicano le immagini ma direi che didascalie come "carta" (o "la carta") siano da preferire a quelle postate, a meno che non siano solo illustrative (esempi di....)
Insomma dipende dall'uso che ne fai.


----------



## francisgranada

Ho una domanda a proposito:

Sono appena tornato dal supermercato e mia moglie mi chiede:
"Cosa hai comprato, amore?"

Io rispondo: 
"Ciao, amore ))."
A) Ho comprato mele, penne e giocattoli _(una combinazione forse strana, ma non è questa la sostanza)_
B) Ho comprato delle mele, delle penne e dei giocattoli
C) altro ...

Insomma, quale sarebbe una risposta "naturale" italiana (senza specificare la quantità delle mele ecc.) ?


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Ho una domanda a proposito:
> 
> Sono appena tornato dal supermercato e mia moglie mi chiede:
> "Cosa hai comprato, amore?"
> 
> Io rispondo:
> "Ciao, amore ))."
> A) Ho comprato mele, penne e giocattoli _(una combinazione forse strana, ma non è questa la sostanza)_
> B) Ho comprato delle mele, delle penne e dei giocattoli
> C) altro ...
> 
> Insomma, quale sarebbe una risposta "naturale" italiana (senza specificare la quantità delle mele ecc.) ?


Ciao Francis, direi che la A) e la B) sono risposte "naturali". Come C) non mi viene in mente altro senza specificare una quantità.


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ho una domanda a proposito:
> 
> Sono appena tornato dal supermercato e mia moglie mi chiede:
> "Cosa hai comprato, amore?"
> 
> Io rispondo:
> "Ciao, amore ))."
> A) Ho comprato mele, penne e giocattoli _(una combinazione forse strana, ma non è questa la sostanza)_
> B) Ho comprato delle mele, delle penne e dei giocattoli
> C) altro ...
> 
> Insomma, quale sarebbe una risposta "naturale" italiana (senza specificare la quantità delle mele ecc.) ?



Mah,se ti interessa avere più responsi,  io penserei di usare queste frasi: 1) Ho comprato *un paio di* penne; 2) Ho comprato* una* penna; 3) Ho comprato *alcune *penne; 4) Ho comprato *qualche* penna; 5) Ho comprato *un po' di* penne; 
e...come no! non scarterei nemmeno Ho comprato *delle *penne. 

Visto che hai chiesto però quali potrebbero essere le frasi senza specificare l'esatta quantità, allora *un po' di* e *qualche* sono quelli che probabilmente userei spesso.

Tendenzialmente uso la frase 5), perché ''*Un po' di''* torna utile usandolo con qualsiasi nome di oggetti contabili e non contabili.


----------

